# ylo2na's Humi Pic's



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Chuck needed a hand in getting these pic's here and I found a way to do so. Man this guy has a selection that is worthy of many B & M's and then some. Very nice Chuck--


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn, looks like he has his own B&M. I think he need's more CAO's and humidors:lol:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I'd like to get a hold of that piece he has his CAO's in --very nice piece---


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

That's sick. How long have you been collecting Chuck?


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

seriously about 6 months or so. Have done a lot of bidding on Cigarbid, Famous and JR....however, got most of my recommendations by reading what other b/sotLeaf have to say on CL. So far, most recommendations I have chosen to purchase have turned out well! 
Best,
ylo2na


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello everyone ......................

My name is Chuck ..................

........ and I'm a cigaraholic!

(everyone) Hi Chuck ...............


I've been in shops that didn't have that large a selection! Unbelieveable!

:errrr:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg. thats insane. awsome pics


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

build it and they will come! 

Very Nice!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

PLEASE tell me that this is actually a small retail store. Can I come shopping ? My god..


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

cybervee said:


> Hello everyone ......................
> 
> My name is Chuck ..................
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,
You are right, am a little anal about all of this, and, somewhat embarrassed; but, the good thing is that I really do like cigars and am lucky enough to have dipped into my retirement to finally do something really crazy, which is buying all of these smokes. Since retirement, I have never been able to pass up a bargain, pricewise, or purchasing an unknown cigar that has an incredible manufacturer's writeup. Believe it or not, have really begun to slow down on purchasing! Need to spend more time on smoking them!
Anyway, those who have followed me on this site regarding the genesis of the walk-in humidor to completion of it, I honestly thought the b/sotLeaf might like to see the finished product. Please accept my apology if I have offended any of you regarding the pics. 
Sincerely,
Ylo2na
Chuck


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Chuck was telling us about his "collection" when we got together in Tampa and holy cow!!! He has more smokes in his house than some of my B&M's!!! Nice stash Chuck!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

HOLY CRAP DUDE!!!!

Thats incredible!

Hey Gerry you better get busy. I think you have some competition here...


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

ylo2na said:


> Hi Mike,
> You are right, am a little anal about all of this, and, somewhat embarrassed; but, the good thing is that I really do like cigars and am lucky enough to have dipped into my retirement to finally do something really crazy, which is buying all of these smokes. Since retirement, I have never been able to pass up a bargain, pricewise, or purchasing an unknown cigar that has an incredible manufacturer's writeup. Believe it or not, have really begun to slow down on purchasing! Need to spend more time on smoking them!
> Anyway, those who have followed me on this site regarding the genesis of the walk-in humidor to completion of it, I honestly thought the b/sotLeaf might like to see the finished product. Please accept my apology if I have offended any of you regarding the pics.
> Sincerely,
> ...


Offend me? Nope. Inspire a certain amount of leaf envy? Yup.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

...and you're trying to tell me that you've been collecting these for six months???!!! I don't even know what to think about this other than.....retirement come on baby!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

WOW!!
Just...*WOW!!!!!!*


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy Crap! And to think my wife gives me crap for having several hundred sticks!


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thats an Incredible 6mo haul. How do you decide what tom smoke? 
I'm thinking Pin~yata style...just close your eyes and stick your hand out.....I'd skip the spinning part, you might fall over in to your smokes!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Man that is something. I gotta hand it to you Chuck, as they say, you done good.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Serious man cave! What are you a retired millionaire


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*six months? sicks months? i can not believe that you started a collection of that size within six months. more power to you tuna. if you can live that life good going. i'm looking forward to retirement too. seriously there wasn't anything i could even recommend after looking at that collection. congrats i think you just took the cake. what do you use to humidify the cave? with all those humis it looks like you could make a part time job making sure you have the correct humidification. you are nuts!*


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

great stash!! keep it going chuck.. do what makes you happy, you deserve it.

always wanted to bag a yell-fin.. when is the next voyage to the deep waters?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> Hi Mike,
> You are right, am a little anal about all of this, and, somewhat embarrassed; but, the good thing is that I really do like cigars and am lucky enough to have dipped into my retirement to finally do something really crazy, which is buying all of these smokes. Since retirement, I have never been able to pass up a bargain, pricewise, or purchasing an unknown cigar that has an incredible manufacturer's writeup. Believe it or not, have really begun to slow down on purchasing! Need to spend more time on smoking them!
> Anyway, those who have followed me on this site regarding the genesis of the walk-in humidor to completion of it, I honestly thought the b/sotLeaf might like to see the finished product. Please accept my apology if I have offended any of you regarding the pics.
> Sincerely,
> ...


I think I speak for everyone here Chuck, you have to be kidding about the offending us line. I'd say this is the most pleasing thing anyone could do--I droll every time I look at this -- I think that may have been the reason it took me so long to post---I would start and could not finish form all the slobber on my keyboard...

On a serious note, this is what the Brotherhood and Sisterhood is all about --keep it up Chuck--I enjoy looking forward to my retirement and being able to do something I love to do as you have shown us here.

I will tell you this I'm in no way offended but a little jealous that my stash is in no way a comparison to yours. That being said I'd love to just have some of those Humi's in the pictures let alone the cigars.

As you would say Chuck---
Best,
Paul


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow!!! Just Wow!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

DOZER said:


> HOLY CRAP DUDE!!!!
> 
> Thats incredible!
> 
> Hey Gerry you better get busy. I think you have some competition here...


Yes, Verry nice. Let Him go Mike. Just let him go.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

aCIDhEAD said:


> great stash!! keep it going chuck.. do what makes you happy, you deserve it.
> 
> always wanted to bag a yell-fin.. when is the next voyage to the deep waters?


Manny,
Thanks for the kind words....am planning to leave for San Diego/Mexico in a couple of weeks. Tuna are not in at this time of year, but, later in the summer. Sometimes they show up early, usually the first or 2nd week of June. However, with El Nino of the past, the tuna have been dwindling. Hopefully, this year will be back to normal!
Best,
Ylo2na
Chuck


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *six months? sicks months? i can not believe that you started a collection of that size within six months. more power to you tuna. if you can live that life good going. i'm looking forward to retirement too. seriously there wasn't anything i could even recommend after looking at that collection. congrats i think you just took the cake. what do you use to humidify the cave? with all those humis it looks like you could make a part time job making sure you have the correct humidification. you are nuts!*


To respond to your question....the stash is just about 6 months, maybe 7 but absolutely no more than that! As for the walk-in, I tried to do it on the cheap every way that I could. I would talk to people who owned B&M's to see what they did regarding construction, humidification, air conditioning and exhausting the smoke, if I smoked in there. Regarding the humidors you see, most of them are 2nds bought for a fraction of their costs. I figured since they were going to be in a walk-in, then being totally perfect as to a "tight fit" didnt make much sense. Regarding the shelving, all of that came from a Discovery store that was going out of business here in Tampa. Did buy the brackets at Home Depot, though! The humidification system started out with 3 $22 humidifiers from Wal-Mart. Tobacco Depot, a cigar store/company, here in Tampa uses the same for their walk-in and lockers in their small store. They worked just fine! When Tampa Humidor opened their new, large, incredible cigar shop recently, I bought the old humidification system he had in his old store for a very good price. Now, other than changing filters every 6 months or so, I have an incredible humidification system (2nd hand, though), that works just great! As for temperature, I bought a 2nd hand stand-alone Air Conditioner on Craigslist! I think I paid $150 and it is just like new. So far, it has been working very well, keeps the temp regulated within the 70/70 range and I am happy. Of course, like anything else that depends upon machines to stabilize something, I constantly check things all the time. If the humidity jumps a little over 70 per cent, then I turn down the AC a few degrees and it comes back to normal relatively quickly. Three other things that help are...1. stand-alone vertical fan to circulate the air, 2. an exhaust fan bought at Home Depot for about $100 (when I smoke in there, which is not often)...and 3. an air purifier bought on bid at Famous for about $45, which is a stand-alone made by Hyundai! All three work just great to make the room fairly stable.
As for the cigars, well, I am caught by the Devil Site and a few other auctions and they have kept me busy. But, the craziness for buying is over and I will only buy those sticks I like to replace the one's smoked, or, if something comes along that is too good to pass up, i.e. The Nub!

As for selecting a smoke, that is very difficult because I want to try everything and I just cant smoke that much! Because I am a cheap skate and always on the quest for that great-tasting cigar for less than a dollar, I have a "ton" of smokes that are in that category. Are they good?? Dont know, but their manufacturers' writeup's would get an "A" in my freshman English Class when I taught!

So, there you have it! The whole adventure of building the WALK-IN was a "process" that took several months. It was incredibly fun, still is and I would recommend it to anyone if you have the space. It can be done cheaply if you just check around and take your time. Spanish Cedar is not a necessity to have a successful humidor!!! On another note, most companies sell humidors that are 2nds. Many are really very good with a cosmetic error here and there. For instance, I bought one with a glass top because they misspelled the guy's name. Couldnt sell it unless your name happened to be Zakarewski (just kidding). Just call and ask if they do so, cant hurt!

If any of you have any questions about humi's or walk-in's or whatever, post me or give me a call in Tampa....813 841 1463. 
Best,
Ylo2na
Chuck


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> I'd like to get a hold of that piece he has his CAO's in --very nice piece---


Paul,
Have to tell you the story about that Carlos Torano humidor that you have appreciated ever since knowing you....I walked into an ABC liquor store here in Tampa because they have a small walk-in. In the walk-in, I saw the Torano sitting there, empty! So, I asked the mgr if it was for sale and it was. He just had to call his boss...so, $300 later I bought it. From the time of seeing it, to the time of his call to his boss, and my writing the check and putting it into my truck was less than 15 minutes. I wanted to get it out of the store, into my truck and head for home before he changed his mind! Could you tell I was anxious and ecstatic at the same time??? I later find out that these are a "collector's item" and not many were made. Not sure about that story, but, doesnt matter because it is safely tucked away in my walk-in and the check didn't bounce.

True story!
Best,
Ylo2na
CHuck


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey Chuck, I have to ask you one question...What are your hours!?!?

Really though. That is a great walk in, you should be proud!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Good god Tuna!!!! I have to ask what does the wife say about all this?


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Good god Tuna!!!! I have to ask what does the wife say about all this?


I forgot to tell everyone this....I dont answer questions about what my wife says about this....lol!
Best,
Ylo2na
Chuck


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> I forgot to tell everyone this....I dont answer questions about what my wife says about this....lol!
> Best,
> Ylo2na
> Chuck


LOL!!!! That bad huh!?!??!?!?!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

ylo2na said:


> seriously about 6 months or so. Have done a lot of bidding on Cigarbid, Famous and JR....however, got most of my recommendations by reading what other b/sotLeaf have to say on CL. So far, most recommendations I have chosen to purchase have turned out well!
> Best,
> ylo2na


6 months!!! HOLY SMOKES (no pun)..!! Open it up for sales... Your walk in is as big as some of the B&M's are in California!

Very nice.. Now, get to smoking sir! You gotta lot of room to cover!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Damn...thats puts most stores to shame...incredible. very very nice and something to be incredibly proud of. wow.


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

ylo2na said:


> Manny,
> Thanks for the kind words....am planning to leave for San Diego/Mexico in a couple of weeks. Tuna are not in at this time of year, but, later in the summer. Sometimes they show up early, usually the first or 2nd week of June. However, with El Nino of the past, the tuna have been dwindling. Hopefully, this year will be back to normal!
> Best,
> Ylo2na
> Chuck


did you check out this Apr 1 prank?
http://www.bluewaterfishingranch.com/
:roflmao:

big game fishing is on my must do list..


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Jezus chuck!!! You have more cigars then my local B&M!!!

Did you already visit the docter? :lol:

Pleas post some more pic's a year from now!


----------

